# Mort Fertel - MarriageMax



## gnarlmen (May 3, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone has used Mort Fertel's system effectively when their significant other was involved in an affair?


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

What is it?
Mouse


----------



## gnarlmen (May 3, 2012)

From what I can tell his approach takes trying to re-establish the connection with your significant other and they will eventually choose to end the affair themselves.


----------

